# This situation is ridiculous



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It doesn't matter if the trade goes down or not, there will be a lot of bad blood and rightfully so. First they say Devin is not going to get traded, Avery was happy with his development, then they give up half of the roster and two first round picks for someone who is not a superstar ? How can you say for eight straight months that you are happy with a team and then blow it up ? Now Devean George.

The entire situation doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Cmon we knew as soon as Devin started being talked up in public by Avery that they were trying to trade him....I dont know if to be made at George or hug him...I was looking forward to the leadership Kidd woulda brought butwhen I saw the trade on the news it looked like the Mavs were a victim of a violent crime!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Avery has always talked about Devin whether he was playing bad or not because as a former point guard he felt like he had to make him the best player he could be. Now that he is finally playing a big role you trade him ?


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess you guys can argue about potential or whatnot but Devin Harris isn't even close to Jason Kidd right now. That difference is what supposedly makes this trade work. I agree that Dal is giving up a lot but its still better than being the same arrogant setup that gets wiped in the playoffs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It is very close and if you think of highly of PER you could even make a case that Devin Harris is the better player player right now. He obviously is the better defender against small guards which skyrockets his value because of all the great point guards in the West. 

The hope is that Kidd starts playing better now that he supposedly has a shot at a championship, I'm not sure about that though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we always lose because of intangibles...JKidd does bring those intangibles and some true leadership to the squad


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> we always lose because of intangibles...JKidd does bring those intangibles and some true leadership to the squad


Agreed. That's why i don't look at his FG % or PER.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... I was at the game when the news broke, and my feelings remain mixed.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Giving up alot of Tangibles...like your entire bench is alot for a washed up Kidd who has shown how great of a leader he is by sulking and quitting on his team...great leadership there

George seriously saved the Mavs from destruction...and if this trade still goes down it will be highway robbery for the Nets...this deal can only make the Mavs worse...with Kidd on the floor expect Dirk and Howard to get even more Double Teams because it will be like playing 4 on 5..he isn't a good half-court PG...the Nets O runs best through Carter in the halfcourt


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's say the trade doesn't go through, and no more trades are coming. Will the players be able to play together as nothing happens? I mean the team Chemistry has got to be changed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The trade MUST go through, at least for the Nets.

And yes Kidd does bring intangibles, but I am skeptical with the way the Mavs are structured. I have seen this story before.

Howard will benefit mostly from the fastbreak, Dirk just like Vince will trail and bomb away from the perimeter, occasionally venturing into the post.

The Mavs would have trumped in bench depth over the Nets team, but with this trade I am not so sure anymore. Kidd will improve the team but will it be good enough


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I also think this deal must go through now whether I like it or not which is also another reason why I started this thread. There is no return button.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe it was a chess move by Dallas... but I doubt Cuban and our front office would be that smart.

Kidd bids his farewell to NJ, yet Diop and George played to help get a win. Kidd HAS to go, yet Dallas doesn't necessarily HAVE to complete the deal. Cuban just got the upper hand?

Man.... this whole thing sucks for the fans.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cuban is going to make this deal go through. That goes without asking. Devean George is in for some bad news.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Cuban is going to make this deal go through. That goes without asking. Devean George is in for some bad news.


Well... the new terms would be interesting. I am wondering if Cuban ups the $$$ and takes a pick or two off the table.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not going to trust him that he won't include KVH after all.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:curse:

I just felt the need to post that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think it's over now.



> Now, according to a league source, the league will not allow the Mavericks to bring back Jerry Stackhouse if he is traded and subsequently waived by the New Jersey Nets.


We can finally move on and trade for O'Neal. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> The Mavericks, *whose locker room could be in shambles if the Kidd deal doesn't go through*, are desperately seeking other alternatives. They are looking at replacing Stackhouse and George in the trade with Trenton Hassell and Keith Van Horn.


Do you guys see that? I personally don't.

The players knew this is a make-or-break season before preseaon went underway, and this only confirms that conviction. Personally, I think this makes them play harder.... Perhaps it's just me then.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Kidd + O'Neal :lol:
Cuban... Make it happen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I really don't know, I can't even tell if this would be a good thing or not. Maybe they needed that after all.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sucks to be a Mavericks fan right now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What I'm confused about is why they're still waiting on George. The deadline is what, 3 days away, does anyone know if they've even talked to KVH yet? 

Cuban needs to stop being cheap and just pay the tax on KVH and get this done. I understand snags when a lot of players are involved, but it's been at a standstill for two days, and they have a valid alternative.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> What I'm confused about is why they're still waiting on George. The deadline is what, 3 days away, does anyone know if they've even talked to KVH yet?
> 
> Cuban needs to stop being cheap and just pay the tax on KVH and get this done. I understand snags when a lot of players are involved, but it's been at a standstill for two days, and they have a valid alternative.


February 22th (Friday) is the deadline this year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn I don't know where I heard it was Monday. Well that gives us even more time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Damn I don't know where I heard it was Monday. Well that gives us even more time.


Even more time to sit on our hand and do nothing....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It really has to end with KVH. This is going to be messy any other way!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

CUBAN JUST SIGN KEITH AND GET IT OVER WITH.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

^^What he said^^


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> the same arrogant setup that gets wiped in the playoffs.


wrong forums, you need the link to the houston forums


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

this trade was a rape from the get go, how can they trade half the team for a guy with 1 maybe 2 seasons left.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't know why people keep saying "half the team". It's Harris and Diop for Kidd.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> I don't know why people keep saying "half the team". It's Harris and Diop for Kidd.


Exactly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And two 1st rounders, we could use those picks when we are rebuilding.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

all im saying is, all i keep hearing is how getting kid is going to make us better, how?

we lose a a center and the only real pg we have

we give up too much for kidd, and a pg isnt what we should be looking for. 

do any of you think that gaining kidd = championship?

if not, then why are you for this trade


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we as fans have been set up!!! Cuban told George to use his bird rights and its a genius move:

Its sends a real message to the players that their sorry asses can be shipped
Its send the fans a message of management tried oh well, its not their fault anymore
and it sends a message to the other teams "theres still a week till the deadline, if your holding out on a trade for us better do it now"


the weird thing is I started this post off as a joke...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

VeN said:


> all im saying is, all i keep hearing is how getting kid is going to make us better, how?
> 
> we lose a a center and the only real pg we have
> 
> ...


You do have a good point... I honestly think that Kidd could get the Mavs closer to a title. I don't however believe that losing Diop will help get them there. Jason Kidd is a real PG so by losing Devin and gaining Kidd you gain experience and the threat for a triple double on any given night... but by losing Diop, that puts so much more pressure on Damp to make sure he doesn't get in foul trouble or get injured, which just makes them very VERY dependent on Damp, who is not the type of player who needs that dependency from his team. I don't want to get rid of Diop, but I don't want to miss this opportunity to get Kidd either.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If they lost Diop, then they would have to have another deal working.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Something has got to happen, but my feeling is that no matter what we will come out the losers.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The way the damn trade has been retooled, I don't even know if I support it anymore. Maxwell, KVH, cap relief sure. But its not like FAs are flocking to NJ in the first place.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe not to Jersey, but they sure will to Brooklyn.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That's still a good 3 years from now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Three years should be enough to clean the house.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

They are talking about it again, just get it over with.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

looks like it's back on. hassell in. kvh getting 4 mill for his trouble

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3250819


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank You Cuban. Finally...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

More like 2 million _before_ taxes, but that's still good money to practice and magically sprain your ankle.


----------

